# Leisure battery not gonna make it to Christmas!! Advice?



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ok, ok, talk about great timing.....we leave for Christmas/N Year trip on Friday 20th and not sure what to do?! 
We live in S Wales area near Bridgend.
We are travelling through Taunton towards Weymouth.....on site for 3 days once we reach Weymouth but a bit of wildcamping prior and after that before our next site (will need battery prior to this so giving location is pointless).  
Any advice re make of battery that may be best and above all trusted retailers near us or en route?? Yikes....this has not made our day!! Lucky we found out now though I guess?? Come to think of it, the last trip, there were warnings possibly??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know exactly but there must be loads of boat or caravan shops en route to Weymouth. Google em.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

There's lots of places near to your home

http://www.bridgendcamping.co.uk/

http://www.leeandturner.co.uk/leisure/home/servicing-parts-and-accessories/accessories/

http://www.caravancampingsupplies.co.uk/contact-us-2-w.asp

There's a caravan and motorhome dealer with accessory shop in Pontypridd (just off the A470) plus Go Outdoors in Cardiff

Plus there are dealers in Carmarthen/Cross Hands (3a's are one)

Good luck


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

01278 785712

Try Nick at Autosat.co.uk has done my work for years and is highly recommended by many private people and works for most of the big motorhome dealers in the west country

He is just off M5 at Highbridge, top bloke

www.autosat.co.uk

We live in Newport and always use him for our camper work

He keeps all you will need check out his website


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

We used this company for two batteries:

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Leisure-Batteries-C45.html

Good value and they shipped overnight. If you ordered first thing Monday they'd be with you Tuesday.

Mick


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've used Tayna too (not for a leisure battery) and they did deliver next day


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also have used Tayna, twice, and the service, and price, was excellent


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you can fix batteries yourself then you could buy from many places, if you need it fitting then Autosat is 5 mins off M5 you are travelling Down on way to Weymouth 

Hope all of our comments help you get sorted quickly

Just checked Nick's site for you he has a 110amp Banner leisure battery for £102.00 looks the same or slightly cheaper than the other company and j=he is on route and will fit it for you if required


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

If you've got a Hymer then the chances are that your battery is a gel type.
If you change to a normal lead/acid type then you will have to do something about venting and reduce the charging rate on the charger (there will be a switch).
Also the dimensions of my gel batteries are not normal (to fit under the drivers seat) so it might be worth checking yours out first.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you're passing through Taunton, ring Eddie at Vanbitz:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-4554.html
http://www.vanbitz.com/

If he's open, he's by far the best bet.
While you're there, have a night on his campsite - it's one of the best.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tayna know the correct battery size to fit under the seats.
Hymer are now also fitting, Banner AGM batteries as well as Gel


----------

